

Show HN: My redesign of Basecamp's homepage for better conversions. - antjanus
http://imgur.com/I9nVooQ

======
antjanus
If you're running userscript, here's the code you can use:

    
    
        .joy figure img{
            visibility: hidden;
        }
        
        .joy blockquote{
            display: none;
        }
        
        .joy figure{
            max-width: 600px;
            height: 630px;
        }
        
        .joy {
            background: url('https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1394145_10151974119134120_973425284_n.jpg') bottom no-    repeat;
            background-size: auto 100%;
            max-width: 900px !important;
            width: 55% !important;
            left: 2% !important;
        }

------
ericclemmons
In an attempt to keep things constructive, I would prefer if their home page
tested out other hero shots than what they've had for ages now:

> [https://basecamp.com/](https://basecamp.com/)

At one point, there was even a post about how "real" photos A/B tested better
than stock photos.

------
jimmynotjim
Oh wow, been so long since I've seen the actual homepage I didn't even know
Joy was there. You may just want to bookmark
[https://launchpad.37signals.com/](https://launchpad.37signals.com/) and
you'll never have to see that page again.

